# What to do? Need help...



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey fellas been stewin' on this for a couple of days, I have a new savage 270, and have about 80 rounds for it, and also a Remington 700 BDL, 30 06, with a grey laminate thumbhole hole stock, and I have no ammo for it, both are set up with excellent mounts and scopes,and both shoot excellent , but the savage is new, and is able to change barrels out to different calibers and such easily, but the bdl is about twenty years old, and is not so easy to change barrels on,, one has to go,, and I like them both , and can't decide on what to do, any opinions or good reasoning that could help my decision would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

unless the 06 has some kind of sentimental value i would keep the 270. it will take care of just about anything in north america just fine. personally once i buy a gun its mine for life.


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

id just keep it you wont get much out of a trade.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys, I really need for one to go, need the extra money right, still haven't made up my mind, anyone else have any opinions. I wish I would have made this a poll.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

pm me a pic of the '06 if you'll sell it without the scope.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will have a pic of it up within 5 minutes


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here is a pic.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I'd shoot them both and keep the one I think has the most accuracy potential.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd keep the Savage.

But then, I'd take a Savage over a Remington any day, I just prefer them.

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntin1 said:


> I'd keep the Savage.
> 
> But then, I'd take a Savage over a Remington any day, I just prefer them.
> 
> huntin1


I prefer Savage also, but I'd still keep the one that seemed to be the most accurate. I don't care who's label is on it if it is accurate.


----------



## Backwoods270 (Nov 22, 2008)

They both shoot great, I have decided to keep the Savage, and sell the BDL.


----------

